# Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute



## 1.AVM (8. August 2012)

Hi,

ich fische derzeit eine Ron Thompson armageddon Spinnrute in 2.40 m Länge.
Rolle: Red Arc 10400, Schnur: Powerline, 0.12mm

Die Rute ist mir defintiv zu weich zum Spinnfischen. Bei 30 g Blinkern wirft sie sich schlecht, viel zu labbrig. und Gummifische kann man auch nicht auf normale Distanz führen (Aufwärtsbewegung wird von Rute adsorbiert).

Was gibts denn feines in der 50 Euro Klasse?


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Du solltes deine bevorzugten Köder(größen) dazuschreiben und um was für ein Gewässer es sich handelt.


----------



## powerpauer (8. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Hallo 
leider ist es so eine weiche rute ist definitiv zum gummi nicht geeignet.


----------



## Gilbert (8. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

ich hab mir vor kurzem die spro powershade 3m 80g geholt und bin sehr zufrieden. hatte auch die 25-60 in der hand, welche mir aber einen tick zu weich war, da ich mit ihr auch mal größere köderfische rausballern wollte.
aber die beiden sind schon hart. hatte an dem tag, an dem ich ise gakuft hatte, über 30 ruten in der hand und bin im bezug auf härte und gewicht bei der powershade gelandet.
ich hab auch ewig in diesem preissegment gesucht und denke, was markant besseres wirst du nicht finden.
http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php?category_path=0_3868_3869&p_id=apps62


----------



## powerpauer (8. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Hallo 
hab kurtz nachgesehen die powershade  gibt es auch als special dl mit 60 wg ektra ringe für grflecht und reine gufirute soll sie sein


----------



## 1.AVM (8. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Köder sind Blinker bis 30 g, Jigs bis 20 g. Gefischt wird in der Saale und an größeren Seen (Wind nicht zu missachten).


----------



## powerpauer (8. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Hallo 
dann wüde ich auf deine stehle die powershade bis 60 wg nehmen und noch besser die special rutenserie ,denke das würde für deine jig gut sein .


----------



## Nordwärts (8. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Beim Blinkern ist eine etwas weichere Rute gar nicht so von Nachteil. Beim Angeln mit Gummifischen ist das natürlich unvorteilhaft und "anstregend".
Je nach dem wie es dein Geldbeutel zulässt, würde ich dir raten, etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen.
Es ist leider so, dass man meist für straffere Ruten etwas mehr ausgeben muss.

Wenn du von mir einen konkreten Tipp möchtest, dann sag bescheid.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## FranzJosef (8. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Ich hab' zum GuFieren auch die PowerShade von Spro in 2,1m mit 15/40gr...
Bei/Bis 20gr Jigs (30gr. inkl. GuFi) laedt man die Rute optimal auf, Koederfuehrung + Fuehlung sind m.E. super. 
Preis-Leistung ist bei der Rute absolut in Ordnung, nur empfehlenswert. 

PS:
Auf den kleinen/schmalen Rollenhalter achten! Eine "Dickfuss-Rolle" passt u.U. nicht rein.


----------



## Topic (8. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

shimano aspius yasei in 270 cm mit nem weg von 30 gr(fällt aber höher aus)

gibts für 120 euro inkl. versand bei ebay

günstige alternative balzer natural power im-7

gibt es in diversen varianten bei gerlinger zu nen richtig guten kurs....jeden cent wert

http://www.gerlinger.de/Spinnruten/...ower_IM_7_Spin_40_Laenge_2_40m_WG_8_40g/37773


----------



## Anglero (8. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Die neue Beastmaster CX Serie würde ich mir mal ansehen. Alternative könnte auch die Yasei Red Serie sein. Wenn diese Ruten, wie in einigen Tests versprochen, an die Eigenschaften ihrer teureren Schwestern heranreichen, müssten sie absolut in Deine P/L Vorstellung passen.


----------



## 1.AVM (9. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Hallo!

Okay, ich informiere mich mal. Gibt ja mal wieder echt viel Auswahl. Aber Shimano hat es mir bei den Kopfruten auch angetan 

.... wenn das doch nur alles Lautsprecher wären, da kenne ich mich besser aus :-D


----------



## Nordwärts (9. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Die Beastmaster CX Serie hätte ich dir auch vorgeschlagen.
Die Yasei liegt weit über deinem angestrebten Budget, ist aber ein Traum von Rute!

Gruß und viel Spaß bei der Qual der Wahl


----------



## 1.AVM (9. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

die Beastmaster CX Serie hat doch paralbolische Aktion, ist das nicht genau das falsche?!


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*



1.AVM schrieb:


> die Beastmaster CX Serie hat doch paralbolische Aktion, ist das nicht genau das falsche?!




Kann man so nicht sagen.
Die "berühmte" CTS EST ist auch parabol aber ein Brett von Rute und wird von vielen als Super Gummifischrute angesehen.

Überhaupt ist die Rutenaktion(Spitzenaktion, semiparabol, parabol) reine Geschmackssache. Das kann also bei dir völlig anders sein als bei jemand anderem.
Der eine mag zum jiggen eine reine Spitzenaktion und der andere eine parabole Rute wie die CTS EST.
Beide brauchen aber ganz sicher eine gewisse Spitzenhärte um Gummis ruckartig beschleunigen zu können.
Auch deshalb hören sich die Wurfgewichte der Ruten manchmal überdimensioniert für die jeweiligen Köder an.

Die Beasthamster kenne aber ich nicht und kann nix dazu sagen.:m


----------



## cHHristian (9. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

vielleicht ist das was für dich:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=223305

würde generell bei deiner preisvorstellung, mal bei ebay oder hier im board schauen und lieber was schönes gebrauchtes kaufen.


----------



## powerpauer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Hallo 
Ganz ehrlich ich würde da auf deine stehle die Spro powershade nehmen die gibt es in verschiedene wg und Aktionen.


----------



## 1.AVM (10. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Hi,

habe mich jetzt in Richtung Shimano orientiert.
Da gäbe des die Technium DF CX Spinning 300 HX und die Diaflash EX 270 H.

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## chris1816 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Hi,

ich habe die Shimano Beastmaster cx 270 50-100g zu Hause. 
Ich finde die Rute für die angegebene Gewichtsklasse sehr angenehm, 
Ich nutze sie zum Zander angeln an Flüssen, aber auch mal auf Hecht.
Für mich passt sie, aber andere sagen wieder, dass sie zu weich ist. 
Da du aber nach einer etwas härteren Rute suchst, würde ich dir eher zu der 
Technium oder Speedmaster raten. 
Die Technium hast du ja selbst schon in deinen engeren Kreis gezogen. 

Vielleicht solltest du dir auch mal die Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 2,70 20 -50g angucken. Sehr geile Rute. Straffer Blank, ordentliches Rückrad, feinfühlig, leicht und hat auch noch Reserven im Gewicht. Die habe ich in der 2,44 Version zu Hause und ist meine Nr 1 unter meinen Ruten.

Die Technium, Speedmaster und Greys liegen fast im gleichen Preisrahmen.

Gruß chris


----------



## powerpauer (10. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Hallo 
shimano na ja was soll man dazu sagen , die Meinungen sind sehr gespaltet was die Marke betrifft,mir persönlich kommt keine rolle oder Rute von shimano in mein Haus,mehrere negative Grunde wider bei rollen noch bei Ruten, dazu noch die Marke preise #d -ich bin der --meinung shimano soll weiter hin die Fahrrad teile bauen :k von fishing sollen die Finger lassen


----------



## riskman (10. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Sportex Tiboron!!!!!!!!!!!
Das beste was der Markt zu bieten hat!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (10. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*



riskman schrieb:


> Sportex Tiboron!!!!!!!!!!!
> Das beste was der Markt zu bieten hat!!!!!!!!



|abgelehn

Erster Beitrag und 19 Ausrufezeichen auf 10 Wörter dürfte recht unerreicht sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*



1.AVM schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mich jetzt in Richtung Shimano orientiert.
> Da gäbe des die Technium DF CX Spinning 300 HX und die Diaflash EX 270 H.
> ...



Weder noch.

Die kopplastige Diaflash ist echt ein Prügel und die Technium zu lang.

Geh zu einem Händler und vergleiche ein paar 2,70m Ruten in der gewünschten WG-Klasse. Die haben die bessere Balance.
Es gibt noch jede Menge andere Ruten, die hier noch nicht genannt wurden und die genannten übertreffen.
Auch günstiger.

Zum Beispiel die Jenzi Mitsuki in 2,70m. 
Gibt es in 60gr WG, 80 gr. WG und 100gr. WG und viele viele andere ....... einfach mal grabbeln gehen.#6


----------



## 1.AVM (26. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

So, ich nochmal ...
habe jetzt einige Zeit gesucht und immernoch keine Rute gekauft ...
Die Shimano Technium XH Serie in 3 Metern ist mein derzeitiger Favourit, da ich sehr oft vom Ufer angle und damit weiter werfen kann. Doch leider lässt sich kein gebrauchtes Modell günstig finden.

Gibt es Ruten mit ähnlichem Profil?

Den Preisrahmen erweitere ich mal auf 90 Euro, egal ob neu oder gebraucht!


----------



## Nordwärts (26. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Von den Ruten aus der Gunki Serie habe ich bisher nur gutes gehört.
Anschauen, gucken, und Lesestoff findest du dazu im AB gewiss auch.

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Pezon-Michel-Gunki-Yama_1570.html


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*



1.AVM schrieb:


> ...
> Den Preisrahmen erweitere ich mal auf 90 Euro, egal ob neu oder gebraucht!



Wenn du in der Preisklasse, neben deinem Preisrahmen noch deinen Horizont über Shimano hinaus erweiterst, wird was draus.
Mir fallen da einige brettige Ruten ein, die wirklich gut sind.
Ich sag nur:
- Pro Logic Savage Gear
- Pezon & Michel
- Mitchell
- Greys...


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Ähnlich aber besser wäre die Mitchell Track Extreme 300 (3m).
Angegeben bis 80gr. aber ebenso kräftig wie die Technium.

Gibbet nicht mehr zu kaufen aber bei mir steht noch ne nagelneue ....:m


----------



## jonnythemaster (27. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

ich fische die vendetta von abu garcia....

-2,10m
-bis 30g wg

eine schöne harte rute...
guter kontakt zum köder...
preis-/leistung ist voll in ordnung...(so bei 40 taler)...
optisch ein sehr guter eindruck und mit ner 3000er penn fierce eine sehr gute combo...

gruß jonny#h

es muss nicht immer shimano sein!!!


----------



## kräuterschnaps (27. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

ja die vendetta ist echt ihr geld wert, habe die in 2,40 mit 10-30g.

habe mir aber gerade spontan ne sportex black pearl geordert, hat im abo von rute und rolle (43 Euro ) nur 20 Euro Zuzahlung gekostet, billiger bekommt man die nirgends!


----------



## 1.AVM (27. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Woran mache ich eigentlich die Rutenlänge fest? Fische übergangsweise mit einer 1.80 m Spinnrute, was mir überhaupt nicht gefällt im Vergleich zu der 2.70 m Rute, die jetzt kaputt ist!


----------



## jonnythemaster (27. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

ja die serie vendetta ist abu garcia sehr gut gelungen...

man bekommt wirklich eine sehr schicke aber auch harte kontaktfreudige rute die perfekt zum nachstellen der zettis geeignet ist...

aber ich nutze sie auch als allrounder...

hechte und barsche machen mit dieser rute genau so viel spaß...

was ich damit sagen will ist, dass jeder wissen sollte was er für seine heimischen gewässer braucht bzw. was die anforderungen sind...

viele angler aber auch händler (die gut kasse machen wollen) schreien immer shimano!!!! shimano!!!! und es sind ja auch gute sachen was die boys herstellen aber ich persönlich empfinde andere ruten als ebenwürdig und um einiges preiswerter...

aber jeden seins....kauft shimano,abu,sportex oder greys...heutzutage gibt es zahlreiche marken bzw hersteller die einfach nur top sind...

ich konnte von einen guten kumpel und arbeitskollegen das letze jahr viel mitkriegen und abgucken und mir meine eigenen erfahrungen sammeln und dafür bin ich ihm sehr dankbar und ich kann nur sagen...............................................................
@1.AVM: kleiner tip am rande, geh zum dealer um die ecke und nehme paar peitschen in die hand und entscheide welche dir am besten zusagt...das handling is ja am wichtigsten und danach würde ich entscheiden...(gewicht,action,balance etc.)

ich hoffe es fällt dir jetzt ein bissl leichter zu entscheiden und ich wünsche dir viel spaß mit deiner neuen zukünftigen rute...:m

gruß jonny#h


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Die Sportex Black Pearl soll auch recht hart sein


----------



## vermesser (28. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Wie soll man denn da beraten? Die Rute soll folgendes vereinen, wenn ich das mal zusammenfasse: weit werfen, Gummis mit 20 Gramm Köpfen (wie groß/schwer sind denn die Gummis) und Blinker bis 30 Gramm führen...dazu weit werfen, von Shimano sein und möglichst unter 90 Euro kosten...und für das angeln in Seen und im Fluss geeignet sein...!
Tja, ich werfe mal die Shimano Vengeance Shad ins Rennen...das ist ne gute Gummirute, die ich eingeschränkt (mir ist sie viel zu hart dafür) auch für Blinker empfehlen würde.
Grundsätzlich bin ich aber auch der Meinung, daß andere mehr Leistung fürs Geld bieten als Shimano...zumindest bis zur mittleren Preisklasse.


----------



## kräuterschnaps (28. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

kann dir auch noch die fox rage spin empfehlen, ich hab die in der limited edition 2,40m, hab ich schon mit 20g köpfen gefischt:

						 							 								[edit by Thomas9904: kein einstellen fremder Texte, wenn, dann verlinken]


----------



## 1.AVM (28. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

erklärt mir einer noch die Frage, woran ich die Rutenlänge festmache? Je länger, desto weiter kann ich werfen? (Jetzt mal davon ausgehend, dass Rolle, Schnur, Köder und Wurfverhalten gleich bleiben)


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*



> erklärt mir einer noch die Frage, woran ich die Rutenlänge festmache?


Kommt dabei IMO nicht nur aufs reine Werfen/Angeln an, sondern auch auf die Ufervegetation, Transportmöglichkeiten/-gewohnheiten etc.

Die geilste Rute nützt Dir nix, wenn Du alle 2 Sek. damit in nem Baum/Busch festhängst, weil quasi Dschungel um Dich rum ist. Das ist dann nur noch nervig. Oder Du Dir bei nem evtl. Fahrradtransport fast den Hals brichst. Oder das Teil im Kleinwagen einfach nicht unterbringbar ist. Oder oder oder....

Am allermeisten kommts IMO aber auf Deinen persönlichen Angelstil an. Fischst Du sehr bewegungsintensiv (jiggen, jerken, twitchen etc.), sind lange Ruten oft eher hinderlich.

Die Frage ist dann auch, was man persönlich als "lang" definiert. Manche sehen 2,70 m schon als lang an, andere als genau richtig.

Ich liebe meine 330er-Sportex sehr - die passt für meine persönliche Methode an einem flachen bis mitteltiefen See einwandfrei. Das Transportmaß von 171 ist zugegebenermaßen allerdings nicht so angenehm. Im Rutenrohr ist das schon ein ganz schöner Balken.

Das nehme ich aber äußerst gerne in Kauf, da es mir die Rute einfach riesig bockt - bin überzeugter "Faulenzer" (auch in puncto bewegungsintensives Fischen - ich steh net auf Gewedel) und "Gemüse-Stocherer" (auf Nahdistanz).

Vor allem beim Stochern find ich die Semiparabolik sehr angenehm, wirkt bei nem Brocken wie ein Stoßdämpfer. Ist eigentlich ne Naturköderrute, aber für meine Zwecke genau richtig. Zum Gummieren mit Köpfen bis max. 14 g aber IMO immer noch hart, schnell und vor allem sensibel genug. Für mich trifft die Herstellerbeschreibung "Kontaktrute" da einwandfrei zu.

Wurfweite ist bei dem Ding auch kein Thema, da geht einiges.

Jemand anderem mit anderer Methode wäre das Teil verständlicherweise aber wohl viel zu lang und/oder auch zu weich zum Spinnfischen.

In nem Fluss mit mittelstarker bis starker Strömung (die z. B. hohe Kopfgewichte erfordert) würde ich auch ne andere Rute verwenden, da wäre die wohl einfach zu soft. 

Will sagen: Verallgemeinern lässt sich das Thema IMO so gut wie nicht. Es gilt eben herauszufinden, was für Dich persönlich und zu Deinem Gewässer am allerbesten passt.

Perfekt gibts IMO sowieso nicht - aber eine möglichst große Schnittmengenerfüllung für Dich wichtiger Faktoren dürfte gut erreichbar sein.

Lange Rute = maximale Wurfweite kann man auch net verallgemeinern. Kommt zu sehr auf die Wurftechnik, verwendete Schnur, Balance etc. an.


----------



## 1.AVM (28. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Gute Erklärung, danke!
Bis jetzt bin ich mit einer 2.70 m Rute gut zurechtgekommen. Nur beim Transport musste ich bei meinem Ibiza die Rückbank umklappen, was bei der 1.80 m Rute nicht der Fall sein muss.
Ich glaube, ich fühle mich mit einer 2.70 m oder 3.00 m Rute am wohlsten!


----------



## zanderzone (28. August 2012)

Hab fast auch nur 2,70 Ruten gefischt! Hab mir nu ne 2,40 gekauft und würd nie wieder umsteigen! Obwohl es nur 30 cm sind, ist 2,40 einfach handlicher.


----------



## Anglero (30. August 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Das CX bei der Beastmaster steht imho für eine Spitzenaktion (im Gegensatz zur BX, die wohl eine durchgehende Aktion hat).

Technium CX 270XH und Diaflash EX 270H besitze ich beide. Die Technium ist ideal für das Spinnfischen am Rhein oder vergleichbaren Flüssen. Gute Hängerreserve ;-) Boddenhechte oder leichten Pilkeinsatz braucht sie auch nicht scheuen. Sie ist sehr straff und schnell, da wabbelt nichts. Trotzdem lassen sich mit ihr auch 10cm Gummis mit 14gr Köpfen sehr gut werfen, nach oben hin ist natürlich richtig viel Platz. Würde sie auch nicht länger nehmen. An Stillgewässern würde sicherlich die H-Version auch perfekt sein, zu der ich kaum einen Unterschied feststellen konnte. 

Die EX 270H hat mich leider etwas enttäuscht. Obwohl gleiches Material und gleiche Technologie bei niedrigerem WG schwerer als die Technium. Die Diaflash ist mir einfach etwas zu klobig. Aktion würde ich eher als durchgehend oder semiparabolisch bezeichnen. Sie ist zudem etwas wabbeliger. Was mich auch stört, sind die kleinen Ringe am Spitzenteil, die aber wiederum die Freunde von Multirollen zu schätzen wissen. Letzlich kommt meine EX wahrscheinlich als Mittelmeerspinnrute zum Einsatz, weil sie sich beim Wurf evtl. etwas besser auflädt. 

Weiterhin würde ich mir die Yasei Red Shad ansehen. Super P/L, kostet etwa 70 Euro.

Die könnte auch interessant sein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248219

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## 1.AVM (2. September 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Hi,

so, nun habe ich 3 Ruten zur Auswahl:

1. Shimano Technium DF 300 H

2. Shimano Powerloop Zander 2,70 m

3. Shimano Beastmaster BX 270 XH

Welche würde ihr nehmen? Preis spielt bei den Rute jetzt keine Rolle 

Ansprüche:
- Fluss-Gummifischen auf Zander
- weit werfen vom Ufer


----------



## forellebarbe__97 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Hallo 1.AVM,

ich würde dir die Abu Garcia Brilliance 802 10/35 Spin empfehlen!!


----------



## Anglero (2. September 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Von den zur Wahl stehenden mit leichten Änderungsvorschlägen:

1. Wahl: Die Technium DF CX in 270H od. XH, da die 30 cm bezüglich Wurfweite wohl zu vernachlässigen sind, sich aber evtl. ungünstig auf die Balance und Steifheit auswirken.

2. Wahl: Die Beastmaster 270XH in der neueren CX-Version, da diese wegen ihrer Spitzenaktion (ähnlich Technium CX) besser für's Gummifischen geeignet ist, als die BX mit durchgehender parabolischer Aktion.

Beide Ruten werden auch von Jörg Strehlow empfohlen. Möchte das nicht überbewerten, aber seine Ausführungen zum Thema Zanderangeln mit GuFis sind meistens einleuchtend.


----------



## 1.AVM (2. September 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Hallo 

Was ist an der Powerloop denn schlechter als an den anderen? Würde die Beastmaster in meiner Wahl hinten anstellen.


----------



## Anglero (2. September 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*



1.AVM schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Was ist an der Powerloop denn schlechter als an den anderen? Würde die Beastmaster in meiner Wahl hinten anstellen.


 
Ich persönlich kenne die nicht. Scheint ein exotischeres oder zumindest ziemlich altes Modell zu sein? 
Hast Du mehr Infos?


----------



## 1.AVM (2. September 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Ich habe leider nicht mehr Infos. Weiß nur, dass sie sehr leicht ist und keinen direkten Rollenhalter hat, sondern nur Schieberinge!


----------



## Anglero (2. September 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*



1.AVM schrieb:


> Ich habe leider nicht mehr Infos. Weiß nur, dass sie sehr leicht ist und keinen direkten Rollenhalter hat, sondern nur Schieberinge!


 
Finde ich ehrlich gesagt etwas mager für eine engere Auswahl - ganz davon abgesehen, dass man im Netz nicht ein Angebot findet. 

Bleibe bei meinen Empfehlungen. Dabei spielen auch die WG-Angaben keine große Rolle (siehe z.B. Yasei Aspius, Zander Pleasure), sondern die gemachten Erfahrungen. Demnach ist z.B. die Technium DF CX 270XH für die Zanderangelei an großen Flüssen mit stärkerer Strömung (hier der Rhein) eine Gufirute schlechthin. Manchem Angler wird sie vielleicht schon zu hart sein, das ist eben Geschmackssache und auch eine Frage, wie kompromisslos man drillt. Da Du in Deinem Eingangspost ein Limit um 50 Euro angegeben hast, habe ich eben noch ein paar Schnäppchen ins Rennen geführt.


----------



## jonnythemaster (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

@ 1.AVM: kauf dir jetzt endlich ne peitsche und zieh los...#:wenn du auf zetti aus bist hol dir die shimano yasei aspius!!!

besser geht es nicht!!!!! noch ne schöne stella dran und fertig...|licht

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44I4-UOWXOM


so mehr kann und will ich nicht mehr sagen...|supergri

gruß jonny#h


----------



## Anglero (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*



Anglero schrieb:


> ...Die könnte auch interessant sein:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248219
> 
> Gruß,
> Anglero


 
Zitiere mich ungerne selber, aber das schien mir tatsächlich ein gutes Angebot ;-)


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Ich fische diese Rute, ist schön leicht und Straff, außerdem liegt sie in deinem Preisramen, habe sowohl das 10-40g Modell (die könnte dir etwas zu weich sein) als auch das 20-60g Modell, an der sich selbst große Gufis 40-45g, Wobbler und Spinner problemlos führen lassen.Was ich besonders angenehm finde ist, dass man zur not auch mal ne nummer kleiner gehen kann, (also Ködermäßig)Sogar im Bereich der kleineren Spinner kann man trotzdem noch vernünftige Wurfweiten erziehlen. Kann sie dir nur empfehlen ist ne klasse Rute http://www.bac-shop.de/mitchell-privilege-pro-spin.html
und gut aussehen tut sie auch. 
http://www.bac-shop.de/mitchell-privilege-pro-spin.html


----------



## 1.AVM (4. September 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Hi,

das ist ja unser Veit auf dem Video, nicht schlecht! Erklärt alles sehr gut & wenn ich drüber nachdenke, habe ich ja genau das richtige Gerät gekauft!


----------



## zupfstangerl (7. September 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

wenn du eine richtig harte rute willst kann ich dir nur die bassterra von shimano empfehlen


----------



## paule79 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*



> wenn du eine richtig harte rute willst kann ich dir nur die bassterra von shimano empfehlen


Richtig hart?
Ich habe die Rute als 2,74-3,05m Variante gefischt mit 20-60g Wg.
Nicht schlecht das Ding,aber da gibt es härtere Ruten.

Allerdings kannste mit der Rute sehr weit werfen,ich habe Sie mal gegen eine Skeletor in 3m mit 8 -32g Wg,die Bassterra wirft besser.
Das schöne bei dieser Rute ist,Du kannst Sie als kurze und lange Variante fischen (mittels Zwischenstück)
Ci@o


----------



## 1.AVM (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Habe heute meine Rute eingeweiht, die Shimano Technium DF 300 H, schöner harter Stock, ein wenig schwer und macht erst mit 15 g Ködern Spaß  ... aber das habe ich ja auch so gewollt.

Leider ist beim ersten Einhakversuch an der Hakenöse dieselbige abgebrochen  Suche jetzt Ersatz, weiß da einer Bescheid?


----------



## kräuterschnaps (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

das hört sich nach materialfehler an, ich würde die rute umtauschen.


----------



## jonnythemaster (8. September 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*



1.AVM schrieb:


> Habe heute meine Rute eingeweiht, die Shimano Technium DF 300 H
> 
> das ist eindeutig ein materialfehler....sofort umtauschen...
> 
> ich dachte du hast dir die yasei aspius geholt...|kopfkrat


----------



## 1.AVM (11. September 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*

Rute war doch gebraucht gekauft, also nix eintauschen  ... Habe es erstmal mit einem Sprengring behelfsmäßig geflickt.


----------



## Anglero (11. September 2012)

*AW: Rute zu weich, suche gute Spinnrute*



1.AVM schrieb:


> Rute war doch gebraucht gekauft, also nix eintauschen  ... Habe es erstmal mit einem Sprengring behelfsmäßig geflickt.


 
Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht zwingend aus. Würde aber wenigstens einen Preisnachlass heraushandeln. Man kann ganz gut ohne die Öse leben.

Btw., wenn man hier um Unterstützung bittet, sei es bei der Rutenfindung oder sonstwas, wäre es imho sehr freundlich und respektvoll gegenüber den Helfenden, wenn Du etwas mehr Feedback anstatt Rätsel geben würdest, "...habe ich ja genau das richtige Gerät gekauft...". 

Vielleicht freut sich dann auch mal ein anderer User mit ähnlicher Fragestellung, der sich anhand unserer Vorschläge und Deiner Entscheidung ein eigenes Bild machen möchte.

Gruß,
Anglero


----------

